#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-06-29
<Flare183> jbicha: You there?
<jbicha> yes
<Flare183> How's Friday of next week at 7:00PM for the meeting sound?
<Flare183> jbicha: Could you make it at that time?
<jbicha> sorry, I'm busy all that weekend (the 8th)
<Flare183> hmm
<Flare183> Alright
<Flare183> This week?
<Flare183> That would be really short notice though :/
<jbicha> this weekend may be bad for some because of the holiday, I'm free this weekend except for Friday night (early fireworks)
<Flare183> hmm
<Flare183> Alright
<Flare183> Well
<Flare183> We'll see what we can do
<Flare183> Formal Meeting
<Flare183> Last Wednesday
<Flare183> of every month
<Flare183> @ 8:00 PM
<Flare183> that's what it says on the wiki
<Flare183> jbicha: How about if I hold it off until the end of July?
<jbicha> Flare183: whatever you like :-) I'll just have to add the time to my Google calendar or I'll never remember
<Flare183> Well I would like for you to add it to your calendar via google calendar
<Flare183> Because that's what I've been trying to do for a long time
<Flare183> But no one ever really looks at it
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-07-03
<jawnah> the level of participation in this channel is depressing
<jawnah> ;/
